# Lots of Mystery



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 26, 2014)

^wood

Not sure on any of this... The thicker red pieces smelled really sweet, never smelled wood like that. I kind of thought paduak at first, until it started smelling sweeter and sweeter. Perhaps narra, as I'm not 100% sure on it. The other two, I have no idea. I was very pleased with the way this one came out. This is number 11 or 12 for the last week or so, I'll probably stop doing these and go back to the regular stuff soon. 














EDIT: Here are all 3 I got done tonight. Just a coat of tru oil on the others. Still deciding on whether to go with CA on them or not.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 26, 2014)

Probably Bloodwood Jonathan - it has a very intense sweet smell. Nice call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Scott. I added a pic of the 3 I got done this evening above. I've attached a pic of the wood beside a piece of paduak... it is quite heavy compared to most other wood of a similar size. I think someone did say that bloodwood was probably in the box of thins I got. Maybe @pvwoodcrafts remembers?


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 26, 2014)

Looks like an embarassed zebra.  Looks really nice Jonathan. Lotsa glueing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 26, 2014)

@JR Custom Calls that is a sweet looking call!!!!! I could identify it for you . But you would need to send it to me but the mailman would probably not send it back your way. 
You did a Great job on it Jonathan.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 27, 2014)

Great looking call. 
So, you can put CA finish on top of one coat tru oil?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes, the Tru oil brings out the grain really well

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes, the Tru oil brings out the grain really well


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 27, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yes, the Tru oil brings out the grain really well



You can say that again........


Nice work on those ! Love the contrasting woods !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 27, 2014)

Some sweet eye-candy Jonathan! 
Not to hijack your thread, but Tru-oil eh?? Hmm, there's a finish I've not tried yet. Any comparisons to other finishes?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 27, 2014)

TimR said:


> but Tru-oil eh?? Hmm, there's a finish I've not tried yet


You should! I had never heard of it until I bought my knife from @Molokai ... then as I read about it, I found that most gun stocks are finished with it. I've not had great luck building it up, but it works fantastic for an undercoat, or just a few coats for a satin finish. I use it more like a friction finish than the directions suggest... but that's what works for me. I have a spray can, and spin whatever I'm finishing at about 1200 rpms, then use a paper towel that has some sprayed on it to 'rub it in' while it's spinning. Almost instantly dries, then I repeat a couple times. Really does add a great effect to a CA finish.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Oct 28, 2014)

Jonathon them are some great looking callers really like the last one it really catches my eye!!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 12, 2015)

I just now noticed this thread. That is, unquestionably, padauk.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 12, 2015)

As usual, great looking work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

